# My little treasury



## chirufus (Nov 23, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Hi everyone,

My first visit to a Mac store was on July 17 , that's the day that it went wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So here is my little MAC collection, I bought everything over past 4 months. 
The rest of my collection is mostly stuff that I bought the last 2 years.





oil control - strobe liquid - Fix+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- cleanse off oil - lip conditioner[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








primer stuff & foundation ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prep [/FONT][font=&quot]Lip allergic reaction)





* Mineralize skin finish natural "Medium"
* Powder blush "Strada"
* Beauty powder blush "Stark naked" thanks to the girls here who recommended  it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Big palette
* White frost* Vellum* Vanilla
* Circa plum (pressed pigment)* Jest* Bisque
* Purple haze* Shadowy lady* Satin Taupe
* Knight divine* Copperplate* Espresso
* Mystery* Carbon

Infatuating Rose palette

Quad
* Aquadisiac* Electric eel




* Danger zone
* Pink split
* Hot contrast
* Fresh green mix
* Polar opposite





Ms Fizz - Not so shy - Jampacked - Cult of cherry - Big baby - Wildly lush





* Creme d' nude* Deep Attraction * Cyber 
Fascinathing ruby
Lip pencil "Currant"





* Paint pot "Bare study"
* Fluidliner " Blitz & glitz"
* Shade stick "Sharkskin" "Pink couture"
* Pigment "Circa Plum"
* Pigment samples "Vanilla""Heritage rouge""Ruby red""Chocolate brown"
                            "Copperbeam""Antique green"

So and now my other stuff





Agnès B














 urban jungle use it almost everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Catrice 





Miss Helen 





Manhattan





Maybelline





NYX Pigments in MAC jars I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Random stuff





finally my storage place









I hope you enjoyed it.
Thanks for watching

And a very big
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for my friend Jeanette


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

I love your collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're welcome, Nele!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 23, 2008)

wow really really nice collection, i like all


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great stash you got going there, Impressive!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

love it.....everything is so organized


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

wonderful collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your brushes!


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice collection.  I love your containers with your brushes in them.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 25, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------

